# Griffith Park - still a bit burnt...



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

made my first trip up to the helipad today, and yes i am a wuss,
the road is still littered with debris(sand, rocks, dirt, branches, etc.)
next time i'm riding the yeti not the kestrel. it was a really nice day
even though it was a bit on the cool side. here's some pics from the trip.

that's my friend Mike who is pointing out interesting things along the way.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Now that it's actually raining a bit, hopefully things will start to grow back. As long as it doesn't rain TOO much and start washing away hillsides...

Threading the needle.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

cwg_at_opc,

I'm near Griffith Park but have never ridden in it. I ride exclusively mountain bike, but I just purchased a road bike. How's the riding condition if I were to start my way from Forest Lawn entrance ? I want to avoid sand and dirt on the road.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadbike_moron said:


> I want to avoid sand and dirt on the road.


you can add "mud" to that....


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

roadbike_moron said:


> cwg_at_opc,
> 
> I'm near Griffith Park but have never ridden in it. I ride exclusively mountain bike, but I just purchased a road bike. How's the riding condition if I were to start my way from Forest Lawn entrance ? I want to avoid sand and dirt on the road.


If you stay on the open driving roads, it's fine (other than the aforementioned mud due to today's rain). The closed roads (up and over the mountains rather than around) are gravelly, sandy and potholey. But as long as you don't hop any barriers, it's fine.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadbike_moron said:


> cwg_at_opc,
> 
> I'm near Griffith Park but have never ridden in it. I ride exclusively mountain bike, but I just purchased a road bike. How's the riding condition if I were to start my way from Forest Lawn entrance ? I want to avoid sand and dirt on the road.


You can just do Trash Truck Hill for starters. It climbs up from Travel Town and winds up at Mineral Springs and the golf courses. You can make a nice little loop of it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

still looks burnt...


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

yup...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, another fixie in GP! Very nice......how often do you ride up there FTM?


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

I ride it about three times a week during lunch. I work over by the Empire Center in Burbank, makes a nice little loop.

Not sure if you remember me or the bike but I rode up to Big Bear with you and some of the BF folks at the end of last December.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh yeah I remember you. You rode up 39 to Baldy Village with us on the Bloat Ride on your fixie. Your username was a numeric gear ratio if I remember.....


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Good memory - 32:17 - my old fixed mountain bike gearing.
I'd like to do that ride again. Now that it's cross season it tends to be shorter faster rides.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be riding up to the observatory from the Western Ave entrance and coming down Vermont later this afternoon.


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

What's a good loop that I can take in the afternoons that'll last about 1-2hrs? Can I cross the gates that are closed?


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello again,

Is there a group I can hook up with at Griffith? I rode yesterday....started out from Forest Lawn Dr. and made my way twoards the entrace and went around the park twice.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy New Year!

I 'm riding out to GP and meeting a few people at or around Travel Town @ 10am and we're heading up to the observatory. Meet us out there if you can. Anyone?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I got together at moment's notice yesterday morning with merider1 (LolaLeatherHips), Scootcore, & rubic for a nice loop up to the Griffith Observatory. Weather was perfect, in the high 60's.
Here are a few shots that I took. Lola shot a whole bunch more with her camera. She already posted them on another forum. Anyway, here are mine:

scoot, rubic, & lola. 









lola, scoot, & rubic









rubic, lola, scoot, & roadfix. Observatory in the far distant.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Roadfix,

I appreciate your invite. How about a rain check? Check you IM I left you my contact information.

Have a great weekend,


----------

